# Balay Dishwasher instructions?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi, a friend's apartment has an old Balay dishwasher V4520 installed, but with no instruction manual.

Does anyone have an instruction/manual for this model, or at least can tell me the purpose of the button, second on the left, after the power button?

Here is a pic:










I am guessing that:
A = prewash
B = 75deg
C = 65deg
D = economy

Comments?

Thanks

Wibs


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It seems to be a low temp wash selector. Other Balay models have this same symbol for 35º wash cycles.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Try here?

https://www.balay.es/supportdetail/product/V4520/01#/Tabs=section-manuals/


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Overandout said:


> It seems to be a low temp wash selector. Other Balay models have this same symbol for 35º wash cycles.


Thanks for that. 

I had thought the 'e' symbol was for economy (low temp). Maybe it's for half load?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Try here?
> 
> https://www.balay.es/supportdetail/product/V4520/01#/Tabs=section-manuals/


Tried there, it is not listed, too old I guess.

Thanks anyway

Wibs


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Try here.

I use this website all the time

https://preview.u-manual.com/preview-manual-for-free-227953/dishwasher-balay-v4523/page-1.html


----------

